# Bald patch on my ferrets tum?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

One of my year old ferrets has a small bald patch on her lower tummy stretching down to near her back legs...the skin is blue underneath as in blue ferret syndrome. Anybody have any idea why this might be happening? Isnt she a bit young for the likes of adrenal disease???


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

it sounds like the early stages of ferret alapecia.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh dear...could it be breeding season related? She is jill jabbed but not yet spayed.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I read somewhere before about a ferrets belly turning blue after being jill jabbed - I would take to the vets for a check-up as I cant for the life of me remember what the outcome was. Maybe google it?

Are you planning on spaying her? You have to spay so many weeks after the jill jab or she will come back in season again this year


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Are her nipples blue too (odd question I know!) Someone just mentioned they had a jill with blue nipples after a jill jab and they had an ovarian cyst, once the ferret was spayed though it all went back to normal.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

why spay your ferrets i think its evil would you like it if someone spayed you. they are born to breed so why take there god given right away from them.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I didnt say she had to spay her ferrets, I was asking if she was as the jill jab is only effective for a while. I breed my ferrets so am not against breeding, although I do spay them after they have had 2 or 3 litters as I dont think its fair on them to be mated over and over again every year by a vasectomised hob for no reason. And yes, once ive finished 'breeding' I would very much like someone to 'spay' me as im fed up with going through the same thing every month.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Fuzzball

ya son is very cute. ive got a 2 year old son and a lil girl due in a week cant wait.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> why spay your ferrets i think its evil would you like it if someone spayed you. they are born to breed so why take there god given right away from them.


If everybody had that attitude there would be millions more dogs and cats running around...theres too many as it is. Not to mention if left unspayed and not given jabs or bred female ferrets can actually die. Sounds like a great "god given" right. I would never breed my girls there's far too many unwanted ferrets as it is! And actually I dont like children at all so yeah I'd love it if someone would spay me! 

Fuzzball just keeping them on jabs just now but they will be spayed late this year, probably autumn tho.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I would get your jill checked out, just to be safe as if it is a cyst it could rupture. How long ago was she jill-jabbed?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

SHall do, it was about three weeks ago the lasses were last done. The amount of times I've taken them itll work out cheaper to spay lol. Its bloody expensive in my part of the country tho, cheapest I've found is 80 and thats not an experienced ferret vet. Not that I begrudge paying, its just I'm saving seperately so I dont have to dip into the emergency vet fund.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> If everybody had that attitude there would be millions more dogs and cats running around...theres too many as it is. Not to mention if left unspayed and not given jabs or bred female ferrets can actually die. Sounds like a great "god given" right. I would never breed my girls there's far too many unwanted ferrets as it is! And actually I dont like children at all so yeah I'd love it if someone would spay me!
> 
> Fuzzball just keeping them on jabs just now but they will be spayed late this year, probably autumn tho.



well you said it your self they die if not mated so what dose that tell you? they should be mated.:bash: and there probly ill coz you keep injecting s**t into them.i meen its terning blue what dose that tell you.leave the por things alown.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Injecting hormones. Much similar to the pill...I suppose we should stop doing that too??? So what your saying is that everybody who has female ferrets and doesnt breed them is being cruel??? That is ridiculous. There is absolutely nothing wrong with spaying an animal. If everybody bred their female ferrets every single year where the hell would we be? Knee deep in ferrets thats where! I suppose THATS not cruel, millions of ferrets with noone nice to care for them and love them. Why dont we just let em run loose too, after all thats whats NATURAL.

And BTW, blue ferret syndrome is actually common and not harmful to the ferret at all, it happens when injection or operation sites are shaved too. Perhaps you should actually LEARN about ferrets before insulting me. Spaying also prevents certain health problems.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

well ive had them 10 years and neva had an ill one.so yes what do i no:whistling2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

No jills should not be mated. This inbuilt system of being induced ovulators was for wild European Polecats - not domesticated ferrets. Just because we have domesticated them that does not mean they will lose that procreation ablity. If they were "meant" to be bred, then also they were never "meant" to be domesticated, or "meant" to be fed commercial foods....or "meant" to have veterinary care when needed. What a load of rubbish.

Hullhunter your attitude actually strikes me as being very ignorant. Just because you have always bred your jills that does not make it the right thing to do in all cases - you really need to look at the bigger picture. Of course you've probably not had any problems with births or breeding - nature dictates that 9 times out of 10 a breeding will be succesful to continue the species. Doesn't make it the right thing to do.



> why spay your ferrets i think its evil would you like it if someone spayed you. they are born to breed so why take there god given right away from them.


The sensible and responsible thing for any person to do that is NOT wanting to RESPONSIBLY breed from ferrets, is to spay jills and neuter hobs. As already mentioned there are millions of homeless ferrets around and breeding will often add to the problem. It IS hard finding permanent, decent homes for kits, and they do have big litters. And I hope when you home your kits, you advise all buyers to spay their jills and neuter their hobs at the appropriate age.

Jill jabs are good, but not ideal. What are you talking about "leave them alone" - if they did that they'd be dead before long. Obviously you don't know your stuff very well.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Of course you've probably not had any problems with births or breeding - nature dictates that 9 times out of 10 a breeding will be succesful to continue the species. Doesn't make it the right thing to do.



i was not talking about just breading i was talking about health in genaral.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> well ive had them 10 years and neva had an ill one.so yes what do i no:whistling2:


Oh really? I very much doubt the truth of that statement. Either this or your ferrets HAVE been ill and you didnt actually notice. 

Thanks for backing me up on this Matt, I hate it when people just breed their animals willy nilly because its "whats natural" with no thought to what happens to all those poor babies when they outgrow the cute stage and are still nipping and crapping on the floor.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> If everybody had that attitude there would be millions more dogs and cats running around...theres too many as it is. Not to mention if left unspayed and not given jabs or bred female ferrets can actually die. Sounds like a great "god given" right. I would never breed my girls there's far too many unwanted ferrets as it is! And actually I dont like children at all so yeah I'd love it if someone would spay me!
> 
> Fuzzball just keeping them on jabs just now but they will be spayed late this year, probably autumn tho.





Rum_Kitty said:


> Injecting hormones. Much similar to the pill...I suppose we should stop doing that too??? So what your saying is that everybody who has female ferrets and doesnt breed them is being cruel??? That is ridiculous. There is absolutely nothing wrong with spaying an animal. If everybody bred their female ferrets every single year where the hell would we be? Knee deep in ferrets thats where! I suppose THATS not cruel, millions of ferrets with noone nice to care for them and love them. Why dont we just let em run loose too, after all thats whats NATURAL.
> 
> And BTW, blue ferret syndrome is actually common and not harmful to the ferret at all, it happens when injection or operation sites are shaved too. Perhaps you should actually LEARN about ferrets before insulting me. Spaying also prevents certain health problems.





mattm said:


> No jills should not be mated. This inbuilt system of being induced ovulators was for wild European Polecats - not domesticated ferrets. Just because we have domesticated them that does not mean they will lose that procreation ablity. If they were "meant" to be bred, then also they were never "meant" to be domesticated, or "meant" to be fed commercial foods....or "meant" to have veterinary care when needed. What a load of rubbish.
> 
> Hullhunter your attitude actually strikes me as being very ignorant. Just because you have always bred your jills that does not make it the right thing to do in all cases - you really need to look at the bigger picture. Of course you've probably not had any problems with births or breeding - nature dictates that 9 times out of 10 a breeding will be succesful to continue the species. Doesn't make it the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


 


I so agree with you:2thumb:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Jill jabs are good, but not ideal. What are you talking about "leave them alone" - if they did that they'd be dead before long. Obviously you don't know your stuff very well.

why would they be dead before long?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Either way it proves nothing, because you breed from all of your jills (hence producing 78 kits in a year). If none of your jills are neutered how can you possibly compare.

Spaying does *prevent* certain health problems where responsible breeding is not possible.

All of my points in my above post still stand, and you've addressed none of them?


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Oh really? I very much doubt the truth of that statement. Either this or your ferrets HAVE been ill and you didnt actually notice.
> 
> Thanks for backing me up on this Matt, I hate it when people just breed their animals willy nilly because its "whats natural" with no thought to what happens to all those poor babies when they outgrow the cute stage and are still nipping and crapping on the floor.



all my ferrets go to working homes so they are no good to them in there ''cute stage''.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> Jill jabs are good, but not ideal. What are you talking about "leave them alone" - if they did that they'd be dead before long. Obviously you don't know your stuff very well.
> 
> why would they be dead before long?


Because the person you addressed this comment to is obviously not going to breed from their jill, hence giving a jill jab. And you're saying you won't tell people to neuter OR give jill jabs....so if the person isn't going to breed, and you're telling them not to spay/jill jab, the animal will die from aplastic anemia. Which is probably just as bad as telling people to breed from their jills in the first place.

Don't get me wrong, nowhere have I said RESPONSIBLE breeding is bad. But a breeder who is against spaying is a bad breeder in my eyes. I can only imagine the advice you pass on to buyers of your kits.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> Thanks for backing me up on this Matt, I hate it when people just breed their animals willy nilly because its "whats natural" with no thought to what happens to all those poor babies when they outgrow the cute stage and are still nipping and crapping on the floor.


No probs Rum Kitty - I totally agree and do have strong views with things like this (like a LOT of people!) and the thought of people reading these posts and then breeding their jills because of it...well I had to say something!


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

mattm said:


> .I can only imagine the advice you pass on to buyers of your kits.



i didnt give any. all my kits went to people who own and work there ferrets so no need to give any advice.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

It gets better and better.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: I forgot to say what beautiful ferrets you have, very scrummy:flrt:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

mattm said:


> It gets better and better.


?????


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

He's being sarcastic. Just because people have kept ferrets doesnt know they KNOW how to keep them.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> He's being sarcastic. Just because people have kept ferrets doesnt know they KNOW how to keep them.



i also said that a no all the homes that they went to..:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> He's being sarcastic. Just because people have kept ferrets doesnt know they KNOW how to keep them.


 
Yes and Hullhunter has just proved this point


----------



## CKM (May 9, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> why spay your ferrets i think its evil would you like it if someone spayed you. they are born to breed so why take there god given right away from them.





hullhunter said:


> well you said it your self they die if not mated so what dose that tell you? they should be mated.:bash: and there probly ill coz you keep injecting s**t into them.i meen its terning blue what dose that tell you.leave the por things alown.


So are you saying that one should BREED their Ferret every year then? If you don't think they should be spayed or Jill jabbed? Well that would be pretty damn cruel in itself... overbreeding a poor animal, having to go through labour etc etc. Or do you mean not spayed but mated with a vasectomized hob?

I wouldn't really advise telling people to do this. I am not saying I don't agree with breeding Ferrets... as long as people know what they're doing and can find homes for them then fine. But you saying this could provoke irresponsible or people with not enough knowlege about breeding to start breeding Ferrets, then God knows what could happen.

Personally, I would advise people who want them as pets and nothing more to get them spayed at the right time. It will save alot of unwanted kits and stress on the Jill.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Agree with CKM - just wanted to add that Vasectomy is not a very reliable procedure, and many, many litters have been sired by so called "vasectomized" hobs. Also the mating procedure is fairly stressful on the jill as a whole. So for anyone reading who is looking for a way to prevent their jill coming into season, spaying is by far the best option.


----------

